# Simplicity 7016 vs Gravely 816S



## Simplicity7016 (Mar 4, 2015)

Still looking for front wheels for my neglected 7016.There's a eBay listing for (2) Gravely 816S wheels with turf tires.The pics look like the wheels are the same as my Simplicity and I have a inquiry into the seller but can anyone tell me if the wheels are the same?My 7016 has a 3/4" spindle and a inner and outer non-sealed bearing set.Thanks again everyone for all the great info you share especially for a new small tractor investor and I say investor because it seems the more you get into these old tractors the more green stuff somehow magically disappears and becomes part of the machine itself.I have lots of hope this little tractor will be a much valued part of my gardening effort this year and for many years to come.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Simplicity7016 said:


> Still looking for front wheels for my neglected 7016.There's a eBay listing for (2) Gravely 816S wheels with turf tires.The pics look like the wheels are the same as my Simplicity and I have a inquiry into the seller but can anyone tell me if the wheels are the same?My 7016 has a 3/4" spindle and a inner and outer non-sealed bearing set.Thanks again everyone for all the great info you share especially for a new small tractor investor and I say investor because it seems the more you get into these old tractors the more green stuff somehow magically disappears and becomes part of the machine itself.I have lots of hope this little tractor will be a much valued part of my gardening effort this year and for many years to come.


Simplicity 7016, i looked at those wheels on eBay and they DON'T look like they would work. I have a set of rims with old tires. If I can I'll check tomorrow to see if they are sound. They were good when I took them off . They came off my 3414S. same tire.

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Simplicity7016 (Mar 4, 2015)

*Simplicity Wheels*

Definitely interested.I do have a pair of tires that will work now just need wheels but I'll take tires and wheels if needed.Thanks for responding.Let me know and what it'll cost for the wheels and shipping.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sorry I have not been able to look at them but am confident they are quite serviceable. These are 6" wide rims, is thT what you want? It has just been
One of those weeks ... Today a passed a fellow that looked just like me in a truck identical to mine going the other way. It wasn't until after he passed that I realized it was me.


----------

